# Flat Pedals & Shoes



## Nytsom (14 Dec 2019)

I have a question? MTB flat pedal Recommendations? But more importantly; What shoes are best for flat pedal riding?
I use clipless pedals on all bikes, but need to use flat pedals on my 29’er. Should I look for dedicated MTB Flat pedal shoes or boots? or maybe find some suitable trail walking shoes to ride on flat pedals? (don’t want to be slipping off pedals when conditions are wet and slippy)
What is everyone using?
Thanks, Replies appreciated
M…


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Dec 2019)

Nytsom said:


> I have a question? MTB flat pedal Recommendations? But more importantly; What shoes are best for flat pedal riding?
> I use clipless pedals on all bikes, but need to use flat pedals on my 29’er. Should I look for dedicated MTB Flat pedal shoes or boots? or maybe find some suitable trail walking shoes to ride on flat pedals? (don’t want to be slipping off pedals when conditions are wet and slippy)
> What is everyone using?
> Thanks, Replies appreciated
> M…


DMR V8 or V12,s and a pair of Five Tens if you want a really grippy shoe with a more solid sole for pedalling, otherwise a sturdy trail shoe should be fine.


----------



## Nytsom (14 Dec 2019)

5.10's MTB Shoes, where to buy them UK?


----------



## steveindenmark (14 Dec 2019)

I have just bought a Giant MTB with flat pedals. I will change them for pedals with flats on one side and spds on the other.


----------



## vickster (14 Dec 2019)

Nytsom said:


> 5.10's MTB Shoes, where to buy them UK?


Lots of retailers, eg https://www.sportsshoes.com/five-ten/


----------



## iluvmybike (14 Dec 2019)

Another for 5:10s - but in winter you might want winter boots - or I use a lightwehhgt pair of walking boots to keep feet dry & toasty


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Dec 2019)

These are perfect for a grippy flat pedal. Cheap too 

A sturdy sole shoe ect will do.

After spds flats are fekin awful 
https://www.wiggle.co.uk/nukeproof-...XDfUr_FQSHrOxmZeIBOpSAknAjeXzNvoaAqxKEALw_wcB


----------



## Nytsom (15 Dec 2019)

Just bought a pair of DMR V12 mag pedals for £37, inc postage "new" all we need now is some grippy Shoes.
Like the look of the 5/10's free-rider shoes; seems everyone recommends them.


----------



## ChrisEyles (15 Dec 2019)

I use the Wellgo copies of the DMR V8 pedals on all three of my MTBs, and would recommend them. 

I wear walking boots or work boots in the muddy season, or any old casual flat shoe in the summer.


----------



## Gunk (15 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> DMR V8 or V12,s and a pair of Five Tens if you want a really grippy shoe with a more solid sole for pedalling, otherwise a sturdy trail shoe should be fine.



👍 I’ve used DMR V8’s for years, great pedals.


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Dec 2019)

ChrisEyles said:


> I use the Wellgo copies of the DMR V8 pedals on all three of my MTBs, and would recommend them.
> 
> I wear walking boots or work boots in the muddy season, or any old casual flat shoe in the summer.


same here... I've ridden in leather 'office' shoes, walking boots, baseball boots, trainers, wellies, anything ...the welgo/DMR pedals seem to grip to any sole.


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Dec 2019)

I can recommend these.

https://www.polaris-bikewear.co.uk/Splinter-Mountain-Biking-Shoe-p/pol01-4786-p.htm

I got a pair for not much over £30 and another for around £40.

Both in New Year sales - if you hang on they may approach that again in the New Year - Polaris seem to be trying to steal PlanetX's crown for yo yo pricing.

Note the caution in the listing about sizing - my first pair, although supposedly the "right" size, are tight - hence I got the second pair.

I use mine for touring with a loaded exped bike using MKS Sylvan Touring pedals.


----------



## crossfire (17 Dec 2019)

I use Welgo pedals on both the hybrid and mtb, along with Salomon walking trainers with deep tread, feet not slipped off yet. Looking for new trainers and have my eye on a pair from Decathlon that have deep tread


----------



## unlikely (22 Dec 2019)

It all depends on what kind of riding you want to do, and how much money you want to spend.

V8's/V12's are a good compromise. Certainly not the grippiest or lightest, but more than adequate and good value for money.
I personally don't like the thickness of them, and currently run Hope F20s. They are expensive, but they do last, however unless you know you want to use flat pedals more, I wouldn't advise spending that much money on pedals.

Shoe wise, anything with a reasonably flat softish sole should good, however flat pedal pins can destroy soles very quickly, so it's a case of compromising between not too soft that the pins tear the sole apart, and not too hard that the pins don't grip very well.
Classic cheaper recommendation are waffle sole Van's, which you used to be able to pick up relatively cheaply on offer, however it's not something I personally use.

FiveTen's are the best, however you pay for that performance, and most of them are like sponges so not ideal for wet winter rides!
I've tried numerous shoes over the years, but FiveTen's just work. Your feet stick, they don't get bounced of in the rough stuff, and the soles last well. I can generally get well over a years use out a pair, and that's covering over a 1000 miles in pretty steep terrain.

I have however just got some RideConcept's TNTs, and I'm quite liking them. I do find my feet floating about on the pedals a bit when climbing for some reason, but on descents they're fine. Certainly far better than the Ion Teflon soled things I have as back up pair, that I bought because FiveTens were proving hard to find (I thankfully got a new pair in Les Deux Alpes this year, which highlighted just how rubbish the Ion's are!)

Plus today proved they're not as sponge like as what they look, as I managed to stall while crossing a stream and soak both feet over the ankles, yet they weren't noticeably wet by the time I finished, whereas FiveTen's would of been like a couple wet sponges, and take days to dry out.


Given you normally ride clipless, if you're getting flats to work on technique, I'd highly recommend some shin pads, or at least thick trousers/long socks, until you're confident about keeping your feet on the pedals. Getting a pedal in the shin or calf, hurts. Generally eye watering, and not wanting to look kind of hurt!
It can lead to some brilliant scars though :-)


----------



## MasterDabber (27 Dec 2019)

I saw this thread a fw days ago but never felt I could add anything to the discussion.I've been riding a combination of DMR V8 pedals and some old Cat(erpillar) trainer/light walking shoes. I ressurected the shoes when I started MTBing a few months ago (I'm a long time roadie). These shoes have been pretty good and I bought them years ago for a trip (not cycling) to Arizona/Utah.
However, my kind wife bought me pair of Five Ten Freerider DLX (previously known as Elements I believe). I took them for a ride today over Porridgepot Hill area for anyone who knows the area. It was light and day difference, no slipping and losing contact with the pedals. Feet dry despite the mud and puddles... plus, when starting from a stopped position I could back pedal to put my foot in a horizontal position to make a solid takeoff. Not cheap shoes but first impressions were very positive.


----------



## SuperHans123 (27 Dec 2019)

DMR Vaults plus 5 10s.
Classic combo


----------



## Pale Rider (28 Dec 2019)

I use a pair of walking trainers in mild weather and walking trainer style boots in the winter.

Reasonably stiff and grippy sole.

One thing against both pairs is they are quite a big shoe.

That depends a little on size, but I do find my heel clouts the chainstay and crankarm occasionally.

I expect those 5 10s would be a better job, albeit at twice the price.


----------



## JhnBssll (30 Dec 2019)

I use 5 10's and Hope F20's on my Stumpjumper  They're an excellent combination and I rarely come of the pedals anymore but I still prefer the SPD's on the other bikes


----------



## Drago (31 Dec 2019)

Perhaps the OP could explain why he "needs" flat pedals on his 29er. Once we understand the need - presumably orthopaedic or medical - then we are better placed to make a recommendation.

If it is not an actual need, but a desire, then nothing we recommend carries a high likelihood of being suitable on the basis that it is very much a taste and preference thing, and until you've been riding flats off road for a bit you won't know where you're taste and preferences will lie in that regard. You may need to suck it and see until you've experienced a few types.


----------



## Smudge (1 Jan 2020)

I have flat pedals on all my bikes. I use walking shoes and hiking boots depending on summer, winter, wet or dry.
Summer dry.... Peter Storm Filey walking shoes.
Summer wet.... Peter Storm Camborne walking shoes.
Winter.... Brasher hiking boots.
This footwear i also wear for plenty of other activities as well, as i would never buy specific cycling shoes that would only get used for cycling.


----------



## icowden (1 Jan 2020)

Another vote for 5 tens. Really grippy and the pedals won't rip your soles to shreds.


----------



## flying start (16 Jan 2020)

DMR Vaults are a fantastic peddle there much slimmer than the dv8 and v12s. Never ridden in 5.10s most of my mates were them when out riding. I never liked the bulky look and feel round the ankles. I always had a set of Van's to ride in then had a pair of hi top Adidas trainers. You'll be better with a flat stick sole than one with a tread pattern as they'll stick to the pins better. Also you can buy extra long pins for the DMR paddles. Ones tried the hope f20 when they first released them but didn't like the feel of the middle pins so went back to the Vaults. Check out Teva links they used to be a good alternative to 5.10s.


----------



## figbat (16 Jan 2020)

I am reading all this with a newly-inspired interest. I recently acquired a full-sus bike that I intend to go trail centering on, as well as seeing how well it deals with local byways and the Ridgeway. I am a full-on SPD convert and use them exclusively on my hardtail and gravel bike. There’s no way I would change this. However the new bike, currently pedal-less, has made me think about what to do. Flats are de riguer for this sort of bike and technical use, and I am willing to give it a go. I wondered about swapping pedals dependent on use - SPDs for local use and flats for trail centre, but I can see this getting tedious if I flip-flop between the two. I’ve never seen pedal that combines SPD with a proper flat platform.

I guess try-it-and-see is the best approach!


----------



## Gunk (16 Jan 2020)

I swap regularly between flats and SPD, takes just a couple of minutes


----------



## Gunk (17 Jan 2020)

If you do want flip flop then Shimano PD-A 530 SPD pedals are a reasonable option I use them on my commuter bike.


----------



## johnblack (17 Jan 2020)

I use the Shimano 424 spd or flat. Certainly not the prettiest, but perfect when going cross country clipped in or when I'm in trainers for a pub run.


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Jan 2020)

Gunk said:


> If you do want flip flop then Shimano PD-A 530 SPD pedals are a reasonable option I use them on my commuter bike.
> 
> View attachment 500840


Excellent pedals I have them on a bike i ride round town a bit in posher flat shoes, though not in rain. I find the flat side of those pedals poor in the wet.


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> DMR V8 or V12,s and a pair of Five Tens if you want a really grippy shoe with a more solid sole for pedalling, otherwise a sturdy trail shoe should be fine.


Yep, can’t say fairer than that ^^^. Make sure the pins on the pedals are to your liking.


----------



## unlikely (17 Jan 2020)

Gunk said:


> If you do want flip flop then Shimano PD-A 530 SPD pedals are a reasonable option I use them on my commuter bike.
> 
> View attachment 500840



I would never recommend those for a MTB.
The last thing you want to worry about when riding some rough terrain, is what side of the pedal you need to get your foot on.


----------



## Gunk (17 Jan 2020)

unlikely said:


> I would never recommend those for a MTB.
> The last thing you want to worry about when riding some rough terrain, is what side of the pedal you need to get your foot on.



I agree, that’s why I swap. But if he’s mainly riding trails they’re fine.


----------



## figbat (17 Jan 2020)

On my hardtail and gravel bike I use M324s which are single-sided SPD/flats. I love them - the extra platform makes the SPD side feel more robust and if I am in any place where I might need a quick dab (or I’m riding with regular shoes/trainers) I’ll unclip and flip the pedal over. I ride >99% of the time on the SPD side and always clip in and out easily. I find hitting the clips on the M520s (on my road bike) a bit hit-and-miss and need more care.


----------

